# DODGY BUYERS



## Guest (Mar 22, 2005)

If anyone gets an email in regards of buying animals from them from the e-mail address [email protected] <[email protected]> Pleas be aware that this is a scam.He wants you to take a cheque and wire him the rest of the money plus your animals.

This person wanted to buy snakes off of me for £130 but with a cheque for £1500 and i was to wire him the remaining money

Just thought i would let you all know

Ryan


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Yeah there is a lot of these going round after prople post on classifieds.. I hope noone falls for it :shock: but its pretty obvious its a scam.


----------



## mad man 666 (Mar 3, 2005)

Get one or two like that everyfew weeks, i just wind um up (but im good at that lol, sorry guys).


----------



## exotics 4 me (Feb 16, 2005)

i get them all the time,i find if you put on adverts "cash only" it does stop a lot of the scam artists,but the odd idiot does still try :evil:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, not this idiot again.
take the cheque, go to the nearest cash a cheque and cash it after you have given him a false id then you will scam the scammer, thats what i'm going to do coz i'm sick of it


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Not a bad idea.. but are the cheques real, I would have thought they would bounce?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

no, the idea is they send it but cancel it after you bank it and therefor have your details.
if you gave them a fake name and put it in a cash converters place they would give you the money and you would scam the scammer, dont know if it would work but if it did it would pi** them off a treat.


----------



## exotics 4 me (Feb 16, 2005)

cornmorphs said:


> no, the idea is they send it but cancel it after you bank it and therefor have your details.
> if you gave them a fake name and put it in a cash converters place they would give you the money and you would scam the scammer, dont know if it would work but if it did it would pi** them off a treat.


now thats worth a try 8) :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2005)

The problem with alot of the cheques is that they are duplicates so no one knows about them for anything up to 6 months when the bank has checked everything out.Because you have cashed the cheque in your own account and there is then a shortfall which you have to pay back.The thing that worries me about all this is these scammers are only after the money so what actually happens to our beloved herps?

The other problem with cashing the cheque at a cash a cheque place is you need to have id and if they are cherged for the cheque they wilol get in touch and you still have to pay it back.

Ryan


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah, well i am insured from every angle against these people, so if i am unlucky enough to get cuaght out i should be ok eventually.


----------



## exotics 4 me (Feb 16, 2005)

half of these people say they are abroad and will send their shipper to collect,as soon as i read this in emails i delete,its not just reptiles ive had it on,its been other adverts on ad trader sites,they aint got a clue have the time what items you have for sale lol


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i know,they are a bunch of jokers.
i go to the stage once when i had a 2 odd grand cheque and this asian guy kept ringing me from germany (yeah right) asking why i hadnt cashed it.
he rang for weeks and we just kept saying we didnt know anyone called nigel and we dont have snakes, we hate them, lol.


----------



## exotics 4 me (Feb 16, 2005)

lol, yes, they must waist their own time really more than the sellers,but i guess theres always someone who gets caught at some point and willing to get stung.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2005)

This situation has got so bad that a few weeks ago it was featured on watchdog but with bridal gowns.I have been getting this sort of mail for about 2 years now and i usually just ignore them its just this last guy was so persistant i felt i needed to let others know

Ryan


----------

